

Iran Just Released Classified Footage Decoded From A Captured US Drone - JacobiX
http://www.businessinsider.com/iran-just-released-classified-footage-decoded-from-a-captured-us-drone-2013-2

======
FrojoS
Suppose it was encrypted, how hard to brake would a reasonable, in this case
on board, encryption be? I find it interesting, that Wikileaks was also able
do decrypt the US Military video of the killed Reuter journalists.

